# Portuguese tumbler color question



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey all,
I have a dilute tort PT and I would like to know what color to mate it to. Are they like almonds that should mated to kites for best results. This is my first experience with a tort so I don't know what to do. Any advice would be helpful. 
thanks


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Tortoiseshell to tortoiseshell or tortoiseshell to kite is the preferred mating. Almond to tortoise shell or agate to tortoiseshell can be a successful mating.

Generally it is detrimental to color to mate tortoiseshells to bars, checks, T-patterns, velvets, selfs, mottles, andalusians, or dominant opals.


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

wcooper said:


> Tortoiseshell to tortoiseshell or tortoiseshell to kite is the preferred mating. Almond to tortoise shell or agate to tortoiseshell can be a successful mating.
> 
> Generally it is detrimental to color to mate tortoiseshells to bars, checks, T-patterns, velvets, selfs, mottles, andalusians, or dominant opals.


What colour do you want to breed from this bird? 

Tortoiseshell is heterozygous grizzle and chequer. If you want more torts, pair it to a chequer; if you want more interesting colours pair it to dominant opal, andalusian, etc.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

anyway nice bird


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

well what research i did said tortoiseshell should be mated to something with bronze,so i am going to try a kite hen. Then maybe a almond the following year. Thanks guys.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, tort is just a fancy name for a grizzle with a lot of bronze (kite). So if you want the tort coloration to stay, you'll need to keep the bronze going


----------

